# This big guy will stay over for the winter



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

We got neosporin on his follicles B4 they scabbed over so his new feathers are coming in. They pulled 6 of his primary and two of his tail feathers. He will have to stay over the winter until the spring molt be he will be good as new then. Mighty handsome fellow.

NAB


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

He is a fine fella, Nab. Wouldn't want him perched on the curtain rail in my bedroom, tho 

John


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

John_D said:


> He is a fine fella, Nab. Wouldn't want him perched on the curtain rail in my bedroom, tho
> 
> John


Ditto to that but what a beauty!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> *Mighty handsome fellow.*


Yes he is!

Is that a hawk? Maybe you can turn him Vegan (greens and protien shakes).

Hardware cloth of course but maybe he can have some bond time with the pijes.

I'm still dreaming, just woke up.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

KIPPY said:


> Yes he is!
> 
> Is that a hawk? Maybe you can turn him Vegan (greens and protien shakes).
> 
> ...


Oh Kippy...you are soooo funny!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, he is gorgeous. Those claws are awesome.

Is he a white tailed eagle?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Another of God's awesome creation....simply magnificant.  

Thank you for sharing, Nab.


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, what a bird!
don't suppose you could get a pic with his wings spread, eh? 
Again, WOW.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*The humans(?) that pulled his feathers are allowed to by the gov.*

The indians are allowed to collect feathers for their cerimonial garb by the endangered species act. We get several birds a year that have been harvested. Often they come in starved because after they lose the feathers they can no longer fly well enough to hunt and feed themselves. For people(?) that purport to love natures and the earth I think it is pretty hypocritical and downright wrong. It's not all indians most are good to the animals - but these feather snatchers are creeps, they do it just for the money they make selling the stuff. 

For those that don't recognize this fellow he is a 2 year old Golden Eagle the biggest of the North American Eagles. He will look even larger by next spring when all his feathers are back and he is ready for release. Here you can see better the missing primary feathers.










This shows better how they two center tail feathers are gone, they almost always get those two because they are the biggest and longest of the tailfeathers. Luckily we got this fellow in and got medication on the follicles or he would be a goner for sure. Once the follicles scab over that's it the bird can never regrow them and will starve to death if released. I think the Golden Eagle is the most majestic of all the raptors.

NAB


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



For people(?) that purport to love natures and the earth I think it is pretty hypocritical and downright wrong.

Click to expand...

*Not a praticing Indian but I am part Indian, It doesn't make any sense to me either. You think they could work something out with rehabbers. They can pull some feathers and pay the rehabber for rehabbing the bird untill it is releasable. Sounds reasonable.

As for the


> *feather snatchers*


, 

I was pretty good with the epilady in my younger years. We could use that on their chest hairs and see how they like that.


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

Part Cherokee here. Not proud of how I got my heritage (let's just say slavery, okay?), but I am proud to have it nonetheless. 
Not all snatchers are bad. Some do it to keep going. It's a bloomin shame what this country has done to the natives, pushing them to the brink. Some do what they have to just to survive...Does that make it right? No, but we should consider what they've gone through to have been PUT into that situation.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, once again, Nab! What a MAGNIFICENT EAGLE. He certainly is a beauty! Your pictures are terrific!

What a shame that these birds are left to die just for a few feathers! 

Once again, you are both doing a great job rehabbing!!! So glad you were able to get him in time!!

We will look forward to seeing him in full plummage in the Spring!!

With love, hugs and scritches (well, not TOO close!)

Shi


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Good work, Nab, he is an extremely handsome and stately bird. It would
seem a 'no brainer' for the feather collectors to work w/rehabbers and
you have to wonder why this isn't happening....but stranger things do occur.

I hear ya, Baskar, as a country, we haven't been noted for our kindness to
indiginous humans or animals/birds. It's another of those situations that have
left many wondering what happened to the promised 'kinder, gentler, nation..."

fp


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

The Pictures Just don't come up For Me Just Get A Box With A "X" in it. I'm So Glad You Have This great Bird And Its Being Cared For. If You could 
e-mail Me The Pictures At [email protected] . My Husband Loves Eagles. That and John Wayne. He Is easy To Buy For. 

Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

horsesgot6 said:


> The Pictures Just don't come up For Me Just Get A Box With A "X" in it. I'm So Glad You Have This great Bird And Its Being Cared For. If You could
> e-mail Me The Pictures At [email protected] . My Husband Loves Eagles. That and John Wayne. He Is easy To Buy For.
> 
> Have A Great Day,
> Jennifer


 Glad you've got an easy one to shop for! Can you open this link? This is the actual URL of one of NAB's photos .. if it works I can put the direct links to the rest of them in a post for you.

http://www.picturehosting.com/images/nabisho/dscn3122.jpg

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

No The link Didn't Work Said "You don't have permission". She Sent the pictures. What A pretty Bird He Is.
Yes I love Having Someone So easy to please. Shoot i can Even Burn Dinner And He Still Eats it and says That was Great Honey. I know he is just trying to make me feel good LOL. 
The Only Sad Part About His Love For The Eagle Is If He could Have One It Be In With My pigeons If He Didn't Have A Place For It. Thank God You can't Own Them. We have Picked Up A Few Red Tail Hawks And Taken Them To The Wild life Center Here in VA. They Use to Have A Show On Animal Plant. 
None Of The Hawks could Be Saved. Only One They Put Down Since It Was Unreleasble Broke Wing That Made Me Mad. I Had A Young Deer That I Doctored Up Myself We had To Take Part Of His Leg. So He Has 3 Legs. Called Them And They Said they Would put It Down And i Couldn't See That. The Deer Had Life In Its Eyes. It Was A Girl And She Is Now Wild Again And Can Jump A Fence With The Best Of Them. I've Added A Picture Of The Day We Got Her. thats my Dog Kay-Cee Trying to play Mom. She Is Wild Now and I can't Get Close To Her. Which Is How She Should Be. But Here is The Picture.

Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Jenniferm this picture is priceless. Your dog is an angel and the deer is gorgeous.
You are so lucky to have such a great husband.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jennifer, that picture is adorable. Thanks to you and your husband he has a life and that is wonderful.

A rehabber friend of mine cares for baby deer and we had the pleasure of visiting a few years ago when she had a tiny baby. He was so cute. He chose one of her end tables in her living room as his "safety" area and would curl up under it and go to sleep. The neatest thing was getting to feed him formula but I didn't know until then that you have to stimulate his rear to get him to poop!

Thanks for sharing.


----------

